# glock 17



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

I am looking into a glock 17. I can get my cousin to use his military I.D. to get it for $393 with three mags. Should I take this up or look for something else. Also I go backpacking a lot and the pack would mess up a waist holster. How do thigh holsters work


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

super64 said:


> I am looking into a glock 17. I can get my cousin to use his military I.D. to get it for $393 with three mags. Should I take this up or look for something else. Also I go backpacking a lot and the pack would mess up a waist holster. How do thigh holsters work


If you _like_ the Glock, that's a very fair price for one. I am a Glock guy, but not everyone likes them. Have you shot one?

Thigh holsters suck for any kind of extended wear, _especially_ if you are walking. I used one for about the first month here in country, and it became an instrument of torture. I am sure they work fine for SWAT call-outs that last a few hours and don't involve a lot of movement, and they look cool at the range on the leg of a mall ninja. But I quickly moved my pistol to my body armor, where it is vastly more comfortable. When not in armor, I use a shoulder holster.

Have you considered attaching a holster to the waist strap of the pack?


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I have shot one multiple times. I have thought of that but it would get in the way sometimes. The way I walk my arms would brush up against it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

How about a crossdraw on the pack strap?


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

that could work how much would one cost


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

How much do you want to spend? Anything from $25 for a nylon job on up to hundreds for a custom leather rig.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

just something quality that will last a while


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*G17*

super64: Sir; G17 a good choice. It will serve you well. Holsters or carrying devices can and will aggravate the mess out of you. "Mike Barham" has found that sometimes; crap doesn't work in the real world. Many of us have ?experimented? :smt083; each have different perceived needs. I have purchased off the shelf, had made, and in general observed how others are lugging around there stuff. It in the end will come down to the Preference thing. Observe and imagine how others carrying will fit you. "Mike Barham" suggest that maybe he'll get something sewn onto? I have had several modified; again observations and experiences.

Follow up when you can


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ack. Integrity check! Try here for a durable, inexpensive holster to attach to your pack strap: http://www.unclemikes.com/um_cat_holsters.html.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

would that holster be sewn on or would it be detacheable. I would definetely need to be able to take it off of the pack.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Measure the width of the waist strap on the pack, then find a holster with a belt slot big enough to accommodate it.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

that doesn't sound like a bad idea


----------

